# Who's Using a Dual Printing System?



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm curious who out there has a Dual/Hybrid printer setup.

1) Which one do you have? What software?
2) What are you running in it?
3) Would you recommend it?

Thanks a lot!
Rusty


----------



## SomeSailor (Jun 29, 2007)

Epson 4800

Tiles, Tees, Mousepads, Puzzles, Mugs, Sheet Stock.

I love it. Runs great and is about as versatile as it gets.


----------



## dan1942 (Jul 1, 2007)

I just purchased one this week. I should be getting it Monday or Tuesday. I went with the epson 4800 that has the sawgrass ink both ChromaBlast and artanium UV the printer comes with the Wasatch soft rip. I am a big fan of Wasatch RIP programs and I use Colorip with my versaCamm. I got the epson with all the inks and also an extra set of partially used inks as well as the RIP for 3,050.00 which seems pretty good to me. I am actually looking to purchase a DTG machine within the next month also.


----------



## pazazmarketing (Aug 4, 2007)

dan1942 said:


> I just purchased one this week. I should be getting it Monday or Tuesday. I went with the epson 4800 that has the sawgrass ink both ChromaBlast and artanium UV the printer comes with the Wasatch soft rip. I am a big fan of Wasatch RIP programs and I use Colorip with my versaCamm. I got the epson with all the inks and also an extra set of partially used inks as well as the RIP for 3,050.00 which seems pretty good to me. I am actually looking to purchase a DTG machine within the next month also.


Hello Dan,

I am new to this forum! Just starting Pazaz! Marketing Inc. We are in the process of purchasing a Roland Versa Camm VP 540 or XC 540. 
From our corporate background we are used to the HP5500 Wide Format Printer but did not have the cutting or versatility of the Roland. What have we been missing! 

We are new to the Decorative T-Shirt Industry and Promotional Products. We are looking for the Best Equipment with the best functionality. We will not be screen printing. We are outsourcing with a local vendor who does screen printing. 

*The items we are purchasing:*
Roland Versa Camm - XC 540 or VP 540
Heat Press - Still researching and not sure which model and size to get.
DTG - Not Decided oN Model yet? Looking At: T Jet 3 and the Flexi Jet

*Any suggestions:*
Laminator?? Do we need a laminator? That has been a big question. The vendor that we are purchasing the Roland Versa Camm suggested a Laminator for our Banners, etc..? Anyone familiar with this? Or are you Dan?

Many of the participants on this forum have spoke highly of the Epson 4800.
I am considering purchasing this equipment in addition to the items I mentioned above? What else am I missing that I need to start out?

We are considering adding Embroidary after we get our feet wet and are operational for awhile!


----------



## dan1942 (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Tracy,
The VersaCamm is a great machine i actually just paid off my lease for the machine 2 months ago (I have the 30" model). I run the machine pretty much 6 days a week and never had a single issue with. In reference to a laminator YES you do need one!! I use a Seal ultra 44" laminator and I laminate everything I print with (all adhesive backed vinyl). Even though they say you dont have to laminate the inks just will not hold up outside. I have done everything with it even full vehicle wraps but always always laminate everything. let me know if I could be any more help


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

SomeSailor said:


> Epson 4800
> 
> Tiles, Tees, Mousepads, Puzzles, Mugs, Sheet Stock.
> 
> I love it. Runs great and is about as versatile as it gets.


Which software are you running? where did you buy it from?
And what ink are you running it in? DyeSub and Chromablast? Inkjet Transfer?

Thanks,
Rusty


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

dan1942 said:


> I just purchased one this week. I should be getting it Monday or Tuesday. I went with the epson 4800 that has the sawgrass ink both ChromaBlast and artanium UV the printer comes with the Wasatch soft rip. I am a big fan of Wasatch RIP programs and I use Colorip with my versaCamm. I got the epson with all the inks and also an extra set of partially used inks as well as the RIP for 3,050.00 which seems pretty good to me. I am actually looking to purchase a DTG machine within the next month also.


Great, let us know how it works out, and how you like it.

Thanks,
Rusty


----------



## pazazmarketing (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks Dan for the information about the Laminator! That is a big help!
I am also stumped on what to buy in addition to the versa camm? 
I want to purchase a DTG and have researched the TJet 3 and Flexi Jet. I have not looked into the DTG Kiosk or DTG HM1. I am also concerned with fading but etc... I want the versatility to quick print a design and the DTG offers this. 

We are going to the NBM Show in Indianapolis in September so I hope to gain a great deal while attending this trade show.

So many choices!! Quality is the main issue especially for the price.

Thank you,
Tracy


----------



## Alan (Jul 7, 2007)

rusty said:


> Which software are you running? where did you buy it from?
> And what ink are you running it in? DyeSub and Chromablast? Inkjet Transfer?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rusty


I can't speak for him, but I have an epson 4800 duo and it is great! As for software you ask about, I use and am a big fan of MULTI-RIP. It's a printer driver on steroids that let's you do dye sub, heat transfer with multi-ink or whatever, and ALSO film negative printing, meaning you could even make films for silk screens if you wanted to. 

It's $800 dollars which shocked me at first, but I tell you, it's as valuable as any program I use. They let you install with the same key code three times so it's good if you have more than one workstation.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks Alan, that's the kind of feedback I'm looking for.


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

can u convert a regular epson 4800 into a hybrid?


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

calijimmy said:


> can u convert a regular epson 4800 into a hybrid?


The software is what makes it a hybrid. So if you fill it with the inks you want to use, and buy the software, yes, you can convert it to a hybrid.


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

rusty said:


> The software is what makes it a hybrid. So if you fill it with the inks you want to use, and buy the software, yes, you can convert it to a hybrid.


were do u purchase software to make it into a hybrid? if i convert it into a hybrid then i'll lose half my inks, is there a major diff between 4 ink and 8 ink printers?


----------



## tsunami7 (Nov 28, 2006)

I use MultiRIP to drive my 4800 system. I have had great success with it and no problems and it works very well. If you don't need to make screen positives then you can get the lite version which is about $625 (i think). You can buy MultiRIP from conde and probably others.

MultiRIP Screen Printing, Sublimation, Transfers, Photograph and General Printing RIP Software

I use multi-ink on one side and ArTanium on the other. So far, it's working like advertised!


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

so i only need a rip program, and 4 ink system for heat transfers and a 4 ink system for sublimation and i'm good to go with converting my 4800 into a hybrid?


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

calijimmy said:


> so i only need a rip program, and 4 ink system for heat transfers and a 4 ink system for sublimation and i'm good to go with converting my 4800 into a hybrid?


yes I believe that's true.

Just bumping up for any other updates or others that might be using the hybrid systems...


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes, it is true that all you need is the software and the two sets of inks (one dye sub and then you choose between ChromaBlast and a multi-purpose heat transfer ink). However, you need to make sure that the ChromaBlast or MultInk cartridges are made to slide into the right side of the 4800 printer and have the correct chips on them. Otherwise, it will not work. Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## taigraphx (Nov 26, 2006)

dan1942 said:


> Hi Tracy,
> The VersaCamm is a great machine i actually just paid off my lease for the machine 2 months ago (I have the 30" model). I run the machine pretty much 6 days a week and never had a single issue with. In reference to a laminator YES you do need one!! I use a Seal ultra 44" laminator and I laminate everything I print with (all adhesive backed vinyl). Even though they say you dont have to laminate the inks just will not hold up outside. I have done everything with it even full vehicle wraps but always always laminate everything. let me know if I could be any more help


Hey Dan, so you love your Roland from what I'm reading in your post. Any comments on the ink costs? I'm seeing a few different pricings out there for the ink (based on ml) and also stumbled across an article touting Liter bottles of Roland ink for an insanely low price as well as a bulk ink system for it, although they were referring to the FP-740 not the smaller Heatwaves. Either way pricing sure looks better than the Sawgrass ink I'm using now and with less headaches, well besides the buy in price.

Right now I've about had it with my Epson 1280 (I know I know it's slow) and clogging ink heads. Plus even when it works the print speed is just way to slow to keep up with a lot of orders.

I'm probably going to look into leasing a Heatwave on Monday and was just searching the forum for mention of it but found nothing. Any tips or feedback would be very very appreciated!

btw, I'm doing mainly shirt sublimation.
Aloha, Tai


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I finally just got my 4800 that I ordered a couple weeks ago. I initially bought it off Amazon, and paid $300 for expedited shipping because I needed it immediately. A week later, it still wasn't here and when I called FedEx, they said they had lost it and have no idea where it is. How do you lose a 140 lb. crate? Maybe it just fell off the back of the truck?

I finally got the reseller to cancel my order (and they are supposed to refund my money), and then decided to go with The Paper Ranch who I know is a reputable dealer. It turned out being cheaper than Amazon, so I'm very glad I did. I just set it up but have not loaded the ink into the cartridges yet.

Can somebody tell me what I do to start off? Do I install the regular Epson Driver? And then install the MultiRip afterwords?


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

Actually, Sawgrass only makes the Chromablast inks in 4 colors. If you were to use the 4800 with only Chromablast, you would install 2 each of each or the 4 colors. The sublimation inks come in an 8 color set, so that's where you'll see some difference between 4 and 8 colors. Of course, for a dual system, you'll only be buying 4 sublimation colors.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Rusty,

Did you receive the email from [email protected]? This email has your log-in information for the Online Support Forum. There are complete step-by-step instructions for how to do the install - both as screen shots and videos. But to answer your questions, you first install the Epson driver and then install MultiRIP. To make things easier, put your 16-digit product code in the serial code field to eliminate some of the steps. There are also how-to instructions for printing using MultiRIP that will be loaded on your computer. You can find these by going to your Start button --> All Programs --> MultiRIP Folder --> Documentation folder.

If you have more detail questions, please make a post on the User Forum or email us at [email protected]. Thanks.

Mark


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Mark,
No, I didn't recieve the email from Multirip. Can you get them to resend it?

Thanks,
Rusty


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Rusty, the email was resent. I also sent the log-in info via PM. Please let me know if you don't receive both of these.

Mark


----------



## Sumo (May 2, 2007)

I have the Epson 4800 with sublijet and chromabst. making t's tiles bags mouse pads etc. if i keep it running I have no clogs. I love it once I figured out the color


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

DAGuide said:


> Rusty, the email was resent. I also sent the log-in info via PM. Please let me know if you don't receive both of these.
> 
> Mark


I got the PM, but not the email. I'm not sure why it's not going through. I got logged into the forum. Thanks! I'll check my spam folder, maybe it's in there.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Yep, it was in my spam folder. I got it now. Thanks!

Rusty


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Rusty,

Good to hear it. Please check out that forum as I have put up almost every answer to the questions that we get. Best of all, you have 24/7 access to forum. So, you can check it out at your leisure. Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I got my printer setup and MultiRip installed and activated. I read on the forums that it has a profile for ArTainium did were working on one for Sublijet. I'm using Sublijet. Do I have to do anything with color profiles for Sublijet, or just start printing?


----------



## TJLewis (Jul 26, 2005)

Can anyone comment on differences in print quality between an 8 colour system (i.e. sublijet xg) and a straight 4 colour?
Justin


----------



## taigraphx (Nov 26, 2006)

pazazmarketing said:


> Hello Dan,
> 
> I am new to this forum! Just starting Pazaz! Marketing Inc. We are in the process of purchasing a Roland Versa Camm VP 540 or XC 540.
> From our corporate background we are used to the HP5500 Wide Format Printer but did not have the cutting or versatility of the Roland. What have we been missing!
> ...


Hi, I just got my VP 540 installed last month and I love it so far! Still working on finding business for it but it's already easily paying for the monthly payments and more. Not sure if you'll need a laminator if you're mainly doing apparel but for printed vinyl you'll probably need it for sure. So far my laminator has been a royal pain due to using Oracal media which is not really designed for my laminator (reverse wind laminate...) and really really irritating wrinkling of the laminate but I guess eventually I'll sort that out.

Epson 4000 on the way as I gave up on my 1280 as it was just too slow... We're just doing sublimation so with the 4000 (had to find one used) we can go to double speed 4-color cmyk printing versus the normal 8-color or dual mode you can do on the 4800. I preferred the double speed print option over the dual mode.

heat press, I have an I-Deck dual platten which doesn't seem to be very popular but after using it a while i can't imagine how you can get away with only one platen/one heat press on large orders. I'm considering getting a second I-deck as well...


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

I have been running 2 4800 duo systems. One with sub. and multi-ink and the other w/ Chromeblast....So far so good. I printed 100 large cutting boards this weekend. 

I have been dialing in alot client's computers and setting up their systems for.

Let me know if you need help.


----------

